# Nikon D60 Pop-Up Flash Hook problem



## illstudio (May 8, 2011)

The hook (or latch) that holds the pop-up flash down is broken. Where do I get a new hook? Im not taking it to Nikon and pay $200 for this somewhat minor repair. ideas?


----------



## Formatted (May 8, 2011)

Buy a broken D60 and take it apart.


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2011)

illstudio said:


> The hook (or latch) that holds the pop-up flash down is broken. Where do I get a new hook?..... ideas?


How about checking online for a store that sells Nikon camera parts: nikon camera parts - Bing

Over the years I've gotten odds and ends from BocaPhoto.com - Nikon Accessories and Parts


----------



## illstudio (May 10, 2011)

Even broken/ dead D60s are more than paying for a repair.


----------



## illstudio (May 10, 2011)

I had already checked there. Mostly exterior extra parts, nothing inside the cameras.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

Have you tried using tape?

Perhaps the scotch or duct  variety?


----------

